# Help with an ID



## Sulley (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone reconize this stamp, its on a kids 16" BMX bike, thats all there is on it no numbers. Thanks  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 13, 2011)

My first guess for "RC" would be Roadmaster Corp., though its just a wild guess.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Dec 18, 2011)

Well what ever it is my grandson loves it, waiting for a few decals and number plate.  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 18, 2011)

Might be a Roadmaster Motocyke model. Here's another style Motocyke from them: http://oldroads.com/oldroads_files/384_3.jpg

And here's a CABE Motocyke thread with a few photos: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ut-my-roadmaster-motocykes&highlight=motocyke

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Dave the green one is just mine almost,thanks.Sulley


----------

